# Spricht mein Server deutsch?



## sam (17. Dezember 2004)

Hi Jungs & Mädels,

 Meinem Debian-System mit Apache 1.3.x und PHP 4.3.9 versuche ich seit Stunden für meinen osCommerce-Shop ein deutsches Datum beizubringen.
     Leider mag er über _setlocale()_ für _LC_TIME_ keines der folgenden Gebilde:



de_DE
 ge_GE
    German
    german
    de
    DE
    de_DE.ISO_8859-1
Nach wie vor zeigt er mir englische Tage und Monate an.
     Muss ich eine solche Anpassung erst freischalten, oder gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit?
    Bin mir nichtmal sicher, an welcher Komponente das nun liegt (deshalb bin ich in das Webserver-Forum gekommen )...System? Apache? PHP?

     Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar 

     mfg
     sam


----------



## sam (10. Januar 2005)

Argh, nicht mal die PHP-Funktion _money_format()_ will richtig...irgendwas fehlt da.
_  setlocale()_ wird komplett ignoriert...
  Kann mir denn keiner sagen, an was sowas liegen kann?
  Fehlen da Pakete auf dem Server oder irgendwelche Einstellungen in der php.ini?

  mfg
  sam


----------



## Sinac (10. Januar 2005)

Du kannst mit Tasksel das komplette german Envoirment installieren lassen, damit sollte das gehen denke ich.


----------



## sam (10. Januar 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort.
  Habe tasksel gerade per _apt-get install_ installiert und bin leider ein wenig erschlagen von den Funktionen 
  Wo finde ich dieses deutsche Enviroment?

  mfg
  sam


----------



## sam (11. Januar 2005)

Da ich mit _tasksel_ ohne Hilfe nicht weitergekommen bin, habe ich weitergegooglet und bin auf _dpkg-reconfigure locales_ gestoßen...nur leider komme ich da auch nicht weiter.
    Wie wähle ich da die Sprachen aus? Mit Enter gehts nicht 

  Edit: Leertaste natürlich 
  Sprachpakete scheint er installiert zu haben.
_locale_ gibt aber folgendes aus:


```
sam:~# locale
  LANG=C
  LC_CTYPE=de_DE
  LC_NUMERIC="C"
  LC_TIME="C"
  LC_COLLATE="C"
  LC_MONETARY="C"
  LC_MESSAGES="C"
  LC_PAPER="C"
  LC_NAME="C"
  LC_ADDRESS="C"
  LC_TELEPHONE="C"
  LC_MEASUREMENT="C"
  LC_IDENTIFICATION="C"
  LC_ALL=
```
  Wo stelle ich diese Werte um? _/etc/environment_ evtl.?

    mfg
    sam


----------

